
When to buy what in a start-up, and who pays for it? - robertgaal

======
robertgaal
This is a problem I have right now in my current start-up, Wakoopa.

We're currently working on a thematic social site, which will launch in about
a month. We've had a small investor gives us some seed money, which could last
us for about a year. We both have our personal laptops to develop it. I use a
17" Acer, my partner has a 13" Macbook. He sometimes uses an extra screen,
property of another company at our shared office, a 20". This ofcourse saves
him a lot of stress and lets him develop somewhat faster.

We'd like to buy him an extra screen of course, but is this really fitting for
a small start-up that isn't earning money yet? We've got the budget, but
should it be tapped into? And of course: who pays for this thing? Should we
just order it through our company and forget about it, or do we hold it in on
my partners (very modest) salary?

This all has to do with your personal guidelines and budget, but what do you
guys think? Buy the thing and be done with it, or be more thoughtful of what
you spend in such an early stage?

~~~
PindaxDotCom
Always buy what you need to get the job done. If you're doing a web startup
then you need the hardware and software. Get it, spend the money, and consider
it an investment in your company. When it comes to having the right tools
don't be cheap!

